# Wishes and Guesses for 2015



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

So the New Year is close and a new exciting year for Skyscrapers begins! Let us share our feelings for the new year and see how much comes true by the end of it.

Here are some of my wishes I came up with:

worldwide:
- At least one more world's tallest proposal (no matter how unrealistic)
- A new realistic 700m proposal
- Proposal for a new realistic 400m twin
- 50+ buildings over 400m complete and U/C
cityspecific:
- Shenzhen 100 buildings over 200m complete and U/C (probably far too optimistic)
building specific:
- 2 WTC restart
- Burj 2020 at least prep and official final design and height
- Rose Rock U/C and the mountain design being final
- Final designs for Shenwan Station towers and first towers going prep


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

Worldwide:
No real estate crisis or economic crisis, especially in China and that many proposed skyscrapers will begin construction. Of course new proposals would be cool too, especially a 700m tower.
Cityspecific:
New York: A redesign of 15 Penn Plaza and a few classic 300m-400m buildings arround 57th street to balance all the 400m+ buildings.
Shenzhen: That a few of these crazy projects like Caiwuwei redevelopment or Baishizhou redevelopment are really moving forward and that they don't decide hightrestrictions in Nanshan or Qianhai.
Building specific: 
Rose Rock U/C with the BIG design.
Hanzheng Jie Project starts with the original design. 
Baishizhou redevelopment doesn't get cancelled or redesigned.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

KillerZavatar said:


> - Proposal for a new realistic 400m twin


This can be true I think 
Hyundai maybe wanna build 500m twin and Greenland wanna build ~450m twin too both in Seoul.
I think the second is more realistic.


----------

